# [RU/US] VPSlices.com - Cheap SSD OpenVZ VPS | Two Locations | Starting from $2.99



## VPSlices (Jun 5, 2017)

​


Hello, Karim from VPSlices here, we are a company that has started in mid May 2017. Our primary aim is to push the boundaries of providing fast and reliable VPS at a very affordable price. Our staff is hired to ensure the satisfaction of each customer and their needs. We only want to provide top quality product service and customer experience. Our main goal is customer satisfaction. Each staff member is trained to know the most common issues anyone can face and therefore we will always be available to help out as much as you can and make your VPS experience a lot more easier and smoother. Our services varies from location to location as we provide right now services in the United States and Russia. We plan on expanding more in the near future!


*==============================
Our US OpenVZ plans:* (New Jersey, United States)
*==============================*

*Looking Glass: *https://lg-us.vpslices.com
*Test IPv4 Address:* 192.152.0.166


=================
*US OVZ 1*
=================

*RAM:* 1 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 1 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 100 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 100 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $2.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*US OVZ 2*
=================

*RAM:* 3 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 2 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 150 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 250 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $5.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*US OVZ 3*
=================

*RAM:* 6 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 3 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 200GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 500 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $8.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*US OVZ 4*
=================

*RAM:* 9 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 4 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 100 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 1 Gbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $11.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*Features*
=================

50 Gbps DDoS Protection
30 Seconds Deployment
Unmetered Bandwidth
SolusVM Control Panel
Full Root Access
24/7 Dedicated Support
100% Uptime Guarantee

*==============================
Our RU OpenVZ plans:* (Moscow, Russia)
*==============================*

*Looking Glass: *https://lg-ru.vpslices.com
*Test IPv4 Address:* 91.210.106.120


=================
*RU OVZ 1*
=================

*RAM:* 1 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 1 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 100 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 100 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $4.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*RU OVZ 2*
=================

*RAM:* 3 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 2 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 150 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 250 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $9.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*RU OVZ 3*
=================

*RAM:* 6 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 3 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 200GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 500 Mbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $14.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*RU OVZ 4*
=================

*RAM:* 9 GB DDR4
*CPU:* 4 Core @ 3.0 GHz
*Disk Space:* 100 GB SSD
*Bandwidth:* Unmetered @ 1 Gbps
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

*Price: $19.99*/m - Buy Now


=================
*Features*
=================

DMCA Ignore
Offshore Location
30 Seconds Deployment
Unmetered Bandwidth
SolusVM Control Panel
Full Root Access
24/7 Dedicated Support
100% Uptime Guarantee
*==============================
Payment Methods
==============================*

PayPal
Payza
2Checkout
Skrill
Bitcoin
Perfect Money
Webmoney
** We provide full refund within 7 days of purchase to all the payment methods above, read the refund policy section in ToS for more information.*

*==============================
Legal
==============================*

Terms & Conditions: https://vpslices.com/tos.html
Privacy Policy: https://vpslices.com/privacy.html
Acceptable Usage Policy: https://vpslices.com/aup.html


For questions or more information please contact us: https://vpslices.com/contact.html


----------

